# Beyer DT880 users here? 250 Ohms with Multiface I. Amp needed?



## AR (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi there!

Having a Multiface I. Wanned to ask if for the DT880 a headphone amp is needed? If so, would you recommend the 600 Ohm version from Beyerdynamics? 

I read on the internet that there a Multiface users who complained about the lack of bass on the phone out.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 7, 2015)

Owner of 250 Ohm version here! No, it's not needed.


----------



## AR (Aug 8, 2015)

Read in several forums that the old Multiface is not as loud as the newer one. Some spoke of lacking bass when using the DT 880.

Visited Beyerdynamics few days ago and asked them personally bout that issue. But seems they had no experience with the Rme Multiface I.


----------



## tokatila (Aug 9, 2015)

It seems that with Multiface I the headphone output impedance is 47 ohm.

If you see DT880 (250 ohm) output impedance graph below, too high of an output impedance (of the source) will affect the frequency balance. Good rule is that headphone output impedance should be 1/8 of the headphone impedance (in this case around 30 ohm). Greater the output impedance is, greater frequency deviations.

Also increasing output impedance will affect the bass since damping is decreased, but if anything looking from the output impedance graph this should lead to more boomy bass. Maybe the "lack of bass" - complaint was dealing more with with sub-bass frequencies.

So yes, there is a chance that your interface will affect the sound of these phones. But is it audible? Don't know. IF it is, it will most probably it will be quite small.


----------



## AR (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the input tokatila.
Can I lower the output impedance somehow? Via a headphone amp?


----------



## tokatila (Aug 9, 2015)

AR said:


> Thanks for the input tokatila.
> Can I lower the output impedance somehow? Via a headphone amp?



Good quality headphone amps will tell you output impedance in specifications. 

I use this (previous model) 

http://schiit.com/products/magni-2

with Sennheiser HD650. Stated output impedance is just 0,2 ohm (less than).It won't run them earbleedingly loud. But for the price, loud enough for me.


----------



## AR (Aug 9, 2015)

Actually, I just saw the multiface has 75 ohms @ the hp output, doesn't it?


----------



## tokatila (Aug 9, 2015)

AR said:


> Actually, I just saw the multiface has 75 ohms @ the hp output, doesn't it?



I'm not sure, I looked it up on online manual, but that doesn't improve the situation.

Edit manual says monitor output is 75 and 6,3 trs is 47. I don't own the interface, but from diagram it seemed that phones are attached to 47 ohm port.


----------



## AR (Aug 9, 2015)

Hm, well, the multiface has a front output like the multiface ii. And if the multiface ii has 30ohm output and you compare both pdfs it is written underneath "Stereo Monitor Out"


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 13, 2015)

I use the 600Ohm DT880 straight out of my MOTU 828mk3 Hybrid. I used to use a Darkvoice valve amp, until I realised that there was no audible difference (for me) by running them straight from my interface.
So I can only assume the 250Ohm model will be just as successful.


----------

